# Carb Adjustment



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi I am New to this forum. I have been reading for several weeks and realy like the information. I have a Walbro carb off of a McCulloch grass trimmer. The needle is held in place by a tab that has a spring under the oppisite end, the tab is on a rod held in place by a screw. Does this tab need to be adjusted or checked to provide a fuel level? if so how is this done?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

If the engine ran well at one time, it is best not to bend the lever, as this is a critical adjustment to engine performance. If you have installed a new lever from a repair kit , then adjust the lever to where it is flush with the tops of the well it is sitting in.


----------

